# Worddateien aus einem alten verzeichnis öffnen sehr langsam



## BADwolf (4. Juni 2012)

ch habe mehrere (ca 3000) Worddateien, die beim öffnen sehr langsam sind. Benötigen etwa 30 sec um sich zu öffnen. Nachdem ich Google und meine Tastatur gequält habe, habe ich auch erfahren das es an den Add ins bzw. am Vorlagenpfad liegen könnte, nachgeschaut, auf normal.dot geändert und tataa es geht wieder in der gewohnten Microsoft Word Geschwindigkeit Very Happy

Nachdem ich aber mehere Dateien geöffnet habe, habe ich in erfahrung bringen können, das es nicht nur ein Vorlagenpfad ist.

Nun habe ich von der Microsoft seite folgendes Script ausgegraben, müsste aber dementsprechend geändert werden, da ich nicht alle Vorlagenpfade eingeben kann, da ich die nicht weis und ich mir auch nicht gernealle Dateien aufzumachen ( x * 30sec).


```
Sub Test()
    Dim strFilePath As String
    Dim strPath As String
    Dim intCounter As Integer
    Dim strFileName As String
    Dim OldServer As String
    Dim objDoc As Document
    Dim objTemplate As Template
    Dim dlgTemplate As Dialog
    Dim nServer As Integer

    'hardcode the name of the old server.
    OldServer = "D:\für tests"
    nServer = Len(OldServer)
    strFilePath = InputBox("What is the folder location that you want to use?")

    If Right(strFilePath, 1) <> "\" Then strFilePath = strFilePath & "\"
     strFileName = Dir(strFilePath & "*.doc")
     Do While strFileName <> ""
     Set objDoc = Documents.Open(strFilePath & strFileName)
     Set objTemplate = objDoc.AttachedTemplate
     Set dlgTemplate = Dialogs(wdDialogToolsTemplates)
     strPath = dlgTemplate.Template

     If LCase(Left(strPath, nServer)) = LCase(OldServer) Then
     objDoc.AttachedTemplate = NormalTemplate
    End If

    strFileName = Dir()
    objDoc.Save
    objDoc.Close
    Loop
    Set objDoc = Nothing
    Set objTemplate = Nothing
    Set dlgTemplate = Nothing
End Sub
```


Es wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte / würde


BADwolf


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Juni 2012)

Moin,

was ist denn konkret Deine Frage 

Wenn Du die jeweiligen Pfade schon nicht kennst, dann wird es hier erst recht keiner wissen ......

Gruß
Klaus


----------

